# Product Review: Citadel Washes



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The new Citadel Wash set showed up in the store today, so I picked one up, largely since I was running low on ink and in the past, that's been the one thing Citadel has reliably made as far as painting supplies went, in my opinion. 

I didn't have particularly high expectations, but I have to say, I'm pretty pleasantly surprised. The washes are very dilute, and for once, the ad is right-- you really CAN use them straight out of the pot, no water needed. I shaded twenty Space Marines in about a five minute sitting with Badab Black. The wash dries very thin unless it's in the recesses, as well, so touching up the white on the armor has so far only taken one coat. 

I gave the Ogryn Flesh, Devlan Mud, and Gryphonne Sepia a try on some beastmen that I'd primed white, and two washes provide a VERY impressive tone which requires only minimal highlighting. 

Just to test the "ease of use" for painters who aren't particularly skilled or enjoy that aspect of the hobby, but still know that a painted army is a must-have, I applied a coat of Mechrite Red (the foundation red) over a white undercoat on one of the new Bloodletters, and washed it with the Baal Red wash. Again, impressive and effortless results. 

I also tried mixing some of the Baal Red in with Reaper Blood Red, which is sort of a halfway between Citadel's paint of the same name and Red Gore. I got a very even mix with it that produced a slightly darker, but not overwhelmingly so, tone. Very good for those of us who blend.

I'm normally a nay-sayer of Citadel paint products, with the exception of their inks and foundation paint, and I have to say, the wash line that replaced their ink line is a VERY solid product. Even if you don't use ink or wash models much, they've got applications in mixing, as I said above. I HIGHLY recommend picking up the package of eight for 25 USD... it's money well spent.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Great to see a review of this stuff Son.

Any chance of some pictures of those mentioned mini's to see the effect of them in person?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

As soon as my camera is recharged, which takes about 10 hours, then yeah, I'll have pictures up.


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

That's awesome ... when do those suckers come out in Canada I wonder....

Never mind June 8th... 

Cool you got some! Can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## 40rending (Jan 3, 2008)

put in my pre-order for my 2 sets today(and 3 extra red, damn blood angel colour scheme). but i have had a go with the stores promo set and _damn gw done good_.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks much for the reveiw, Son of Horus...glad to hear GW's putting out good product! That set of 8 might just be on my list next time....


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I am on preorder for them as well. Seen them in action at my local store and they are impressive.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

try badab black straight over the top of boltgun metal. OMFG its awesome


----------

